# Learning Process



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

Well I learned something new today. All I have to check temp. with is my floating thermometer and was going to check temp. and SG today using my Wine thief/Test jar combo. When I slid my thermometer into the wine thief it broke and all the little weight beads filled the bottom of mywine thief which took me about 15 min to get all glass and beads out of. Now before you call me a complete idiot I didn't just drop it in strait up and down I held it sideways put thermometer in then tilted it up until it just started to slide. It took very very little to break this thermometer. From now on the combo thief/sample jar will be setting in the bottle with wine in it before I drop my thermometer or hydrometer.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 30, 2005)

If you use glass carboys you can get stick on thermometers. They are fairly accurate and will keep you real close to your desired temp.


Chris.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

Ya I plan of picking a couple up when I get a new thermometer.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 31, 2005)

The stick on thermometers work great and if Geo doesn't have them, you can get them at a pet store, they use them on fish tanks.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 31, 2005)

Havent though of that thanks.


----------



## Bert (Mar 31, 2005)

I have been useing a noncontact thermometer for my wine making temperature needs...that is when I need to check temps. I use my Raytek [brand name] to check the temps. No sanitzeing needed....Sold in Auto. supply stores...A nice toy to have.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 31, 2005)

Ramrod, Bert might be on to something. You could get an infared thermometer. Just point shoot and get the temp.


Chris


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 31, 2005)

That might be a little to rich for my taste! How much do they run?


----------



## Bert (Apr 1, 2005)

If you find one on sale they are about $65.00 and go up from there. But they are nice and easy, point,pull the trigger and read the temp.


----------



## RAMROD (Apr 1, 2005)

Hum will have to see if I can find a used one at work&gt;


----------



## Hippie (Apr 1, 2005)

We have one at work for measuring return air temps and such as that. Pretty cool.


----------



## RAMROD (Apr 1, 2005)

Ya I believe they use them on the EMD's at work will have to check it out.


----------

